# Помогите установить диагноз. Врачи разводят руками



## lipnat (18 Фев 2017)

Добрый день!

Помогите, пожалуйста, разобраться в постановке правильного диагноза. Очень устала от беготни по врачам, все разводят руками и не могут ничем помочь. Заранее ивините за столь длинный “рассказ”.

Все началось в июне 2014 года, диагностировали кисту левого яичника, около 4 см. Лечили медикаментозно, сильным антибиотиком , затем пропила курс вит Е, с сентября 2014 по декабрь принимала ОК (Yaz,он же DJES).

Где-то в октябре появились боли в поясничном отделе позвоночника, обратилась  к невропатологу, прошла рентгенографию, обнаружили незначительный сколиоз в грудном отделе, назначила мне лечение:

1)      Etol forte 1 т/2 раза после еды;

2)       Midocalm 150 мг, по 1 т/2 раза в день;

3)      Milgamma 1 т/2 раза в день;

Лечение не помогло, и врач решила мне назначить Амитриптилин, я отказалась.

Обратилась со снимком к кинетотерапевту, тот в свою очередь посоветовал пройти 10-дневный курс мануальной терапии. Прошла. Улучшений никаких. Направил меня на ЛФК в спортзал, где я под наблюдением другого кинетотерапевта делала различные упражнения. Никаких улучшений.

В том же декабре, параллельно с занятиями ЛФК, сделала МРТ поясничного отдела, электромиографию, никаких патологий не выявлено, обратилась к гастроэнтерологу, предположив, что подобные боли может давать и кишечник. Тот долго на меня смотрел, выслушав мою эпопею, и направил к ревматологу. Ревматолог в свою очередь назначила сцинтеграфию скелета, чтобы исключить сакроилеит.

Сказано-сделано.

Сцинтеграфия подтвердила сакроилеит. Начали искать причину. Псориаз, микоплазма, уреоплазма, хламидия, посев из горла….В итоге выяснилось что виной всему мои гланды, т.к. был обнаружен стафилококк (или стрептококк), честно уже не помню+клебсиелла.

Пока ждала результатов на мочеполовые инфекции, ревматолог назначила Ксефокам 8 мг, 1т/2 раза в день, после еды на месяц.

Была предложена тонзиллоктомия, на тот момент я частенько болела тонзиллитом.

Далее ревматолог снова назначает лечение: Cefuroxim axetyl  500 mg 1 т/2 р в д., 10 дней с капсулами Fluroral 150 mg 1капс/5дней, Флорбиотик 1капс в день,пить месяц, Ксефокам 8 мг 1 таб/2 р в день 2 недели, затем поменять на Мелоксикам Зентива 15 мг 1т/1 р в день 1 месяц. 

Удалила гланды 16.03.2015. Был курс лечения антибиотиком, затем повторно сдавала посев, который показал что все в пределах нормы. Даже золотистый стафилококк.

Около 3 месяцев я принимала Ксефокам никакого эффекта не почувствовала, периодически становилось легче, но незначительно, причем боль не острая, а неприятная и ноющая, так я протянула до лета 2015 года, пока у меня не начала боль отдавать в левую ногу.

Обратилась еще к одному ревматологу, которая поставила диагноз Сколиз поясничного отдела позвоночника с радикулярным синдромом слева !!!!! Не знаю где она его увидела в поясничном отделе….Посоветовала обратиться к гинекологу, остеопату, Мелокс 15 мг 1 свечку на ночь 10 дней.

Остеопат оказался не остеопатом, ничем мне не помог.

От отчаяния обратилась к костоправу, что-то он там делал, вправлял, но мне становилось легче…на время.

Тогда же сделала сама остеоденситометрию, МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела, рентген тазобедренных костей, так как при ходьбе начала хрустеть нога в районе тазобедренной кости слева, сделала УЗИ коленныз суставов, снова повторила электромиографию, сдавала анализ крови на С-реактивный белок и ревмофактор, все в норме!!!!! Обратилась со все этим к ортопеду-травматологу. Все разводят руками и говорят что я здорова. Несмотря на хорошие показатели электромиографии, мне все же предлагали блокаду грушевидной мышцы слева, я отказалась.

В ноябре 2015 года я уехала в др. город, чтобы пройти там все обследования, сделала повторно электромиографию,  там меня тоже осмотрели все врачи и назначали все что можно, в итоге одна предложилп блокаду трохантера, вторая поставила диагноз : Нейропатический болевой синдром (тазовое, поясничное сплетение).

Назначила  Эсциталопрам 10 мг по схеме ½ таб утром 7 дней, 1 таб утром 7 дней, 1 таб утром+1 таю днем 4-6 месяцев. И Прегабалин 75 мг 1 таб на ночь 1-2 месяца. Пропила –НИКАКИХ результатов.

С начала 2016 года я снова начала ходить к костоправу в надежде что он мне поможет, не помог, снова забросила. В конце 2016 года обратилась снова к неврологу, которая отправила меня к костоправу, прошла курс массажа, сказал что у меня скрученный таз и вроде как его исправил. Легче не стало. Боль за это время поменяла свой характер, как-будто где-то глубоко, между крестцом и сакральной костью, нажав не ощущается, отдает в ногу, колено, стопу, боль “гуляет по ноге”. То икра напряжена, то внутренняя часть бедра, был период когда стопа очень болела, не могла ходить, иногда такое чувство что болит седалищная косточка на которой сижу и очень часто во внутренней части бедра болит седалищная кость…или это связки, я не могу понять, делали диагностику сакроилеита, вводили под рентген-наблюдением  препарат между крестцом и сакральной костью для исключения сакроилеита : локальная анестезия Лидокаина 2%, Кеналог 40 мг через иголки 22 G. Так как улучшений не было после иньекций, то это исключает сакроилеит.

 С 12.2016 я на Ламотрижина 50 мг, было очень хорошо, до января 2017. Снова начались боли, повысила дозу до 75 мг, затем на 100 мг, никаких улучшений, делала узи левого тазобедренного сустава, совсем незначительно изменен хрящик.

Периодически возникает боль в бедре, когда ложусь на больную сторону, иногда она возникает в бедре и положении лежа на здоровой стороне, ничего не понимаю(((   

Делала МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела и копчика, никаких существенных изменений, кроме отклоненного немного влево копчика. Сдавала анализы на кальцитонин, паратгормон, ОАК, СОЭ был месяц назад 32, 10 дней назад 15, почки проверены, небольшой рефлюкс справа, анализ мочи в норме.

Вот так уже больше двух лет я мучаюсь, сейчас боль такая-же, ноющая где-то глубоко внутри ягодицы, по ступенькам поднимаюсь и ОООЧень устает левая нога, не знаю уже к кому идти.

ПОМОГИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!!


----------



## La murr (18 Фев 2017)

@lipnat, Наталья, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## lipnat (18 Фев 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> @lipnat, Наталья, здравствуйте!
> Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
> О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
> Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
> ...


Спасибо что отзвались!
Последние обследования вложила, буду очень признательна если поможете.


----------



## doc (18 Фев 2017)

lipnat написал(а):


> Остеопат оказался не остеопатом


???


lipnat написал(а):


> Сцинтеграфия подтвердила сакроилеит... В итоге выяснилось что виной всему мои гланды... Удалила гланды 16.03.2015. Был курс лечения антибиотиком, затем повторно сдавала посев, который показал что все в пределах нормы. Даже золотистый стафилококк...
> делали диагностику сакроилеита, вводили под рентген-наблюдением препарат между крестцом и сакральной костью для исключения сакроилеита : локальная анестезия Лидокаина 2%, Кеналог 40 мг через иголки 22 G. Так как улучшений не было после иньекций, то это исключает сакроилеит.


Сначала придумывают болезнь, потом под неё сочиняется причина... Хорошо, хоть миндалинами ограничились, могли больше отчекрыжить.


lipnat написал(а):


> Периодически возникает боль в бедре, когда ложусь на больную сторону, иногда она возникает в бедре и положении лежа на здоровой стороне... Вот так уже больше двух лет я мучаюсь, сейчас боль такая-же, ноющая где-то глубоко внутри ягодицы, по ступенькам поднимаюсь и ОООЧень устает левая нога, не знаю уже к кому идти.


Да уж.
Хождение по мукам.
Пусть местные умельцы (если есть таковые) прощупают поясницу с ягодицей и больное бедро, не забывая пояснично-подвздошную мышцу.
Тогда у Вас появится реальный диагноз, а не вся та ахинея, что вам инкриминируют.


----------



## lipnat (18 Фев 2017)

doc написал(а):


> ???
> 
> Сначала придумывают болезнь, потом под неё сочиняется причина... Хорошо, хоть миндалинами ограничились, могли больше отчекрыжить.
> 
> ...


Остеопатов у нас в городе нет! В этом я убедилась, попала я к массажисту, который выдавал себя за остеопата, да еще и денюжку немалую за это брал( Как вы думаете, играет здесь какую-то роль мой копчик, наклоненный влево?

По-поводу пояснично-повздошной мышцы.... при двух последних визитах к неврологу и ревматологу я прямо говорила и спрашивала, а может это та мышца, меня тупо игнорят и не проверяют((


----------



## doc (18 Фев 2017)

lipnat написал(а):


> Как вы думаете, играет здесь какую-то роль мой копчик, наклоненный влево?


Сам копчик - нет.
Кость болеть не может, я склонен к реализму.


lipnat написал(а):


> По-поводу пояснично-повздошной мышцы.... при двух последних визитах к неврологу и ревматологу я прямо говорила и спрашивала, а может это та мышца, меня тупо игнорят и не проверяют((


Вот в этом и проблема.
Ищите адекватного специалиста, способного в пациенте увидеть страдающего человека, нуждающегося в помощи. А не объект для сканирования и  т.п. исследованиий.


----------



## lipnat (18 Фев 2017)

doc написал(а):


> Сам копчик - нет.
> Кость болеть не может, я склонен к реализму.
> 
> Вот в этом и проблема.
> Ищите адекватного специалиста, способного в пациенте увидеть страдающего человека, нуждающегося в помощи. А не объект для сканирования и в т.п. исследованиях.


за 2 года никого толкового не нашла((( все прописывают кучу миорелаксантов и нет-нет антидепрессанты, как-будто я все это придумываю. Я уже думала копчик вправлять....или скрученный таз....


----------



## doc (18 Фев 2017)

Надо признать весьма широкий кругозор ваших консультантов.
И гланды вырезают, и копчик правят...
Боюсь, что их любознательность Вам обходится слишком дорого!


----------



## La murr (18 Фев 2017)

@lipnat, Наталья, где Вы проживаете?


----------



## lipnat (18 Фев 2017)

забыла добавить что когда в последний раз была у остеопата, тот расслаблял мышцы левой ноги, они у меня все время напряжены, каждый мой визит одно и то же. и связки над лобков и под тазобедренными суставами тоже были напряжены,  подумала что это немаловажно. А эта мышца, повздошно-поясничная, может давать боли при становлении на левую ногу, и даже постреливает спереди, не могу согнуто ноги, прижать к животу


La murr написал(а):


> @lipnat, Наталья, где Вы проживаете?


Я из Молдавии, Кишинёв


doc написал(а):


> Надо признать весьма широкий кругозор ваших консультантов.
> И гланды вырезают, и копчик правят...
> Боюсь, что их любознательность вам обходится слишком дорого!


Очень хочу ребенка, и уже года 2 планирую, но никак не дойду до этого, не потому что не получается, а боюсь что станет хуже, да и гинекология нет-нет и уходит в тартарары, киста за кистой


----------



## doc (18 Фев 2017)

lipnat написал(а):


> связки над лобков и под тазобедренными суставами тоже были напряжены,


Я с некоторых пор не берусь обсуждать анатомические подробности с пациентами.
Они всё равно наплетут что-нибудь несусветное.
Лучше один раз увидеть...


----------



## lipnat (18 Фев 2017)

doc написал(а):


> Я с некоторых пор не берусь обсуждать анатомические подробности с пациентами.
> Они всё равно наплетут что-нибудь несусветное.
> Лучше один раз увидеть...


Понимаю, но к сожалению нахожусь далеко

@doc,Андрей Петрович, Вы считаете что мне пока нужно остановиться и исключить повздошно-поясничную мышцу?она может отдавать аж в колено и в стопу?


----------



## doc (18 Фев 2017)

Не исключать, а пропальпировать!
В колено отдавать может.
А если боль отдаёт в стопу, нужно ещё поискать.


----------



## lipnat (18 Фев 2017)

doc написал(а):


> Не исключать, а пропальпировать!
> В колено отдавать может.
> А если боль отдаёт в стопу, нужно ещё поискать.


Извините за мою настойчивость, интересует такой вопрос, были ли у вас пациентки с подобной картиной и которые прошли беременность без осложнений и ухудшений состояния?

И если это все таки повздошно-поясничная мышца, из-за чего она в гипертонусе? Что ее может раздражать, этот синдром как следствие чего-то или причина?


----------



## doc (18 Фев 2017)

lipnat написал(а):


> Извините за мою настойчивость, интересует такой вопрос, были ли у вас пациентки с подобной картиной и которые прошли беременность без осложнений и ухудшений состояния?


Уже и не помню, за четверть века практики столько всего было...
Но вы копаете не с того конца.
Есть проблема, требующая лечения?
Лечим - живём спокойно.
Альтернативы этому не вижу.


lipnat написал(а):


> И _если_ это все таки повздошно-поясничная мышца, из-за чего она в гипертонусе? Что ее может раздражать, этот синдром как следствие чего-то или причина?


Это болезнь, а не раздражение и не гипертонус.
Выяснение причины заболевания является непременным условием профилактики подобного в будущем.
У меня есть фильм о подвздошно-поясничной мышце, посмотрите на досуге на моём канале:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcimj7fJiVJ00FKKL4BKZgw


----------



## Evenelf (18 Фев 2017)

Я представляю что бы было если бы у Вас нашлась хоть одна и хоть маленькая грыжка .
Про теннисный мячик тут на форуме есть информация. Разберётесь что к чему и будете тогда знать что требовать от массажиста если толкового врача не найдёте. И есть ли у Вас в регионе УВТ?


----------



## lipnat (18 Фев 2017)

doc написал(а):


> Уже и не помню, за четверть века практики столько всего было...
> Но вы копаете не с того конца.
> Есть проблема, требующая лечения?
> Лечим - живём спокойно.
> ...


Посмотрела, очень информативно, буду искать остеопата  и наблюдать как он проведет диагностику. За эти 2,5 года я стала очень дотошной и внимательной. Спасибо Вам большое!



Evenelf написал(а):


> Я представляю что бы было если бы у Вас нашлась хоть одна и хоть маленькая грыжка .
> Про теннисный мячик тут на форуме есть информация. Разберётесь что к чему и будете тогда знать что требовать от массажиста если толкового врача не найдёте. И есть ли у Вас в регионе УВТ?


Добрый вечер, грыжа у меня есть, по крайней мере мне так говорят врачи, она где-то в грудном отделе, она меня не беспокоит и я по этому поводу не беспокоюсь.
 Вам со стороны может кажется что это все мелочи, но когда ты 2,5 года ходишь с мозжащей болью, которая "гуляет" по всей ноге, ягодице, паху, то это уже совсем .... И тем более когда вы очень сильно хотите ребенка, а не можете, потому что нет возможности вылечить существующую болячку, никто ничего толком сказать не может, все неврологи разводят руками, куча денег на ветер.

В регионе УВТ есть, а чем она мне поможет?


----------



## Evenelf (18 Фев 2017)

Добрый. Вы не совсем верно меня поняли, ни в коем случае не было иронии в Ваш адрес. Я про грыжу это к тому что как правило в поликлиниках  других заболеваний как грыжа не бывает и если есть боль то по их мнению она либо из-за грыжы либо в голове. Просто грыжы сплошь и рядом и их усердно лечат неврологи. Я сам лично через это прошёл и это определённо частый случай а не частный.
Как писал Андрей Петрович нужен врач который Вас всю осмотрит и возможно будут друге болезненные точки кроме ППМ или в ней вообще не будет а будут в других местах. Через интернет это определить невозможно т.к. оно диагностируется руками. Найти врача разбирающегося в мышцах крайне сложно и поэтому вооружившись знаниями некоторые люди пробуют помочь себе сами и у некоторых получается, всё зависит от того где болит и от самих людей (это я про мячик).
Кроме этого есть мышцы до которых сложно добраться, я например сложно себе представляю как массажист (а если ещё и девочка) добирается до ППМ. Тут наверно если не врач то можно много "шишек" набить. 
УВТ один из способов борьбы с твёрдыми и болезненными (вопрос терминологии и деталей) мышцами которые отравляют жизнь. И врач его делающий должен разбираться в триггерных точках (хотя ППМ мне кажется не под силу УВТ хотя это вопрос к врачам) если конечно его не медсестра делает. Может это чем то поможет Вам в поиске если зайдёте в тупик.


----------



## lipnat (19 Фев 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Добрый. Вы не совсем верно меня поняли, ни в коем случае не было иронии в Ваш адрес. Я про грыжу это к тому что как правило в поликлиниках  других заболеваний как грыжа не бывает и если есть боль то по их мнению она либо из-за грыжы либо в голове. Просто грыжы сплошь и рядом и их усердно лечат неврологи. Я сам лично через это прошёл и это определённо частый случай а не частный.
> Как писал Андрей Петрович нужен врач который Вас всю осмотрит и возможно будут друге болезненные точки кроме ППМ или в ней вообще не будет а будут в других местах. Через интернет это определить невозможно т.к. оно диагностируется руками. Найти врача разбирающегося в мышцах крайне сложно и поэтому вооружившись знаниями некоторые люди пробуют помочь себе сами и у некоторых получается, всё зависит от того где болит и от самих людей (это я про мячик).
> Кроме этого есть мышцы до которых сложно добраться, я например сложно себе представляю как массажист (а если ещё и девочка) добирается до ППМ. Тут наверно если не врач то можно много "шишек" набить.
> УВТ один из способов борьбы с твёрдыми и болезненными (вопрос терминологии и деталей) мышцами которые отравляют жизнь. И врач его делающий должен разбираться в триггерных точках (хотя ППМ мне кажется не под силу УВТ хотя это вопрос к врачам) если конечно его не медсестра делает. Может это чем то поможет Вам в поиске если зайдёте в тупик.


Не  знаю даже что делать, похожу на пилатес и бодибэдэнс, может будет легче, параллельно буду искать остеопата, хотя надежды мало что он такой у нас есть, на УВТ чтобы пойти нужна консультация невропатолога, а у меня она такая тупая, вот прям как валенок, извините, разводит руками, говорит что не понимает что со мной и советует не терпеть боль, а принимать обезболивающее. И все...вот так и живем...Надо было на медицинский поступать....Но это так...крик души...


----------



## Evenelf (19 Фев 2017)

Пилатес увы не поможет. Главное не перетруждаться. Полезным будет постизометрическая релаксация (самое безболезненное наверно при миофасциальном синдроме).


----------



## lipnat (20 Фев 2017)

@Evenelf, а с  миофасциальным синдромом тоже к МТ или к остеопату?

@doc, добрый вечер, прошу прощения за настойчивость, на моих снимках тазобедренных суставов не видно никаких патологических изменений? ревматолог на днях поставила диагноз спондилез и назначила капельницы с актовегином , советует делать валик по утрам минут 5. Очень боюсь что кроме мышц пойдет какой-то процесс, который потом трудно будет остановить.
 Еще у меня появились новые симптомы, буду благодарна если примете во внимание и поможете разобраться: когда ложусь на левую, больную сторону, как-будто пережимает кровоток чуть выше голеностопа и до пальцев, как-будто жгутом перевязали, пошевелю пальцами и немного отпускает...
Спасибо заранее, очень жду вашей помощи...


----------



## Evenelf (21 Фев 2017)

lipnat написал(а):


> а с миофасциальным синдромом тоже к МТ или к остеопату


К врачу который владеет работой с мышцами. Мануальные терапевты тоже разные бывают.



lipnat написал(а):


> ревматолог на днях поставила диагноз спондилез и назначила капельницы с актовегином


Спондилёз это не к тазобедренным суставам. Если Вы не опечатались то это рентгенологи видят а не ревматологи а рентгенологи ведь видят отличный позвоночник. 
Актовегин один из препаратов джентельментского набора при болях в спине. Эффективность сомнительна.
В Вашем случае если нет возможности найти врача работающего с мышцами (а это крайне желательно и важно) найдите мужа, брата, свата, маму, папу... Кого угодно кто с сильными пальцами и пропальпирует Ваши ягодицы и поясницу. Не нужно бояться что там что то навредиться и заболит от нажатий. Наоборот задача выявить болезненные и твёрдые участки (вплоть до пощёчины пальпирующему), если они найдутся то удостоверитесь что проблема далеко не в позвоночнике. С этими участками нужно будет работать, они и дают боль. Как описывают форумчане то через боль, слёзы и простите сопли они поправились. 
Что касается голеностопа то вопрос нет ли ощущений в ягодице, бедре... Исходя из этого нужно пропальпировать и ногу, внимание уделить камбалавидной, к ней долезть можно с боку под икрой. Так же уделить внимание месту на предмет "жёсткости" и "подвижности кожи" там где резинка от носков проходит и чуть ниже (я про высокие что ли носки но не гольфы). Там есть такие ленточки которые тоже могут пережимать, но они с ягодицей не связаны, поэтому вопрос нет ли ощущений одновременно в бедре?
Чтобы Вы представляли что нужно... В идеале мышцы человека должны быть как попа у ребёнка (в расслабленном состоянии конечно) мягкие и "шелковистые". Этого достичь в целом невозможно с возрастом но к этому нужно стремиться. Если есть плотные участки с ними нужно работать. Например находятся крохотные "сосиски" в мышце (а в поверхностных их найти не сложно) или твёрдые болезненные точки в глубоких мышцах или отдельные тяжи диаметром с палец.  Есть разные подходы но самые часто применяемые это работа руками и УВТ. Если единичные места то можно и иголкой но на мой взгляд гуманней и эффективней руками или увт. 
Здесь важно понимать что проблема эта сугубо механическая будь то МФС или грыжа и волшебной таблетки тут не бывает. Не таблеткой решается проблема а механическим воздействием на очаг или механическими действиями самого себя. И это категорически не значит что нужно бежать в тренажёрку.
Предпочтительно делать упражнения по типу ПИРа чем просто гимнастику. Один из докторов форума настоятельно рекомендует Цигун и не без причины (только делать его нужно вдумчиво а не просто махать руками как при утренней гимнастике).


----------



## doc (21 Фев 2017)

lipnat написал(а):


> добрый вечер, прошу прощения за настойчивость,


Настойчивость желательна не в бесплодных переживаниях, а в поиске адекватного врача.
Если не получается, то последуйте советам, данным @Evenelf.


----------



## doclega (16 Апр 2017)

Сцинтиграфию скелета? Я не ошибся? И по её данным Вам выставил диагноз сакроилеит? Очень странно.... Выложите заключение.
Мои рекомендации следующие: 
1. УЗИ малого таза и брюшной полости (исключить патологию по гинекологии, МКБ, заболевания ОБП). 
2. С гастроэнтерологом непонятна история. В РФ они чаще назначают ирригоскопию и ректороманоскопию, чтобы исключить проблему в толстой кишке. Я лично занимаюсь виртуальной колоноскопией.
Это относительно новая у нас (в РФ) скрининговая методика (возможно, она Вам более подойдёт - легче переносится и очень информативная). Часто нахожу дивертикулы толстой кишки, которые могут давать болевой симптом. Возможен колит? Рекомендую посетить гастроэнтеролога, уролога (при МКБ тоже бывают боли в пояснице).

С МРТ исследованием тоже не всё так просто (нужно смотреть все сканы)...
Кстати, сакроилеит прекрасно виден на МРТ.


----------



## lipnat (18 Апр 2017)

@doclega, добрый день, спасибо что отозвались!
Ваша фраза "Кстати, сакроилеит прекрасно виден на МРТ"- это вы что имели ввиду? Что вы его видите на снимке, или что сделав МРТ, его бы увидели и диагностировали??? Просто мне делали дифференциальную диагностику, после которой легче не стало, вводили лекарство между крестцом и сакральной костью слева.

УЗИ малого таза делала, ничего существенного не обнаружили, немного была увеличена селезёнка, правда это было года 2 назад, но тогда уже были боли и я искала причину всеми способами. МКБ-присутствует хронический пиелонефрит, есть песочек в почках, не мешает, когда употребляю достаточно воды-все замечательно, когда не пью достаточно - тянущие боли при мочеиспускании, недавно делала УЗИ почек -  все нормально, незначительный рефлюкс справа, но это СПРАВА, да и рефлюкс дал бы мне плохие анализы мочи, а он в норме.

Гинекология - склонность к кистообразованию, причем только слева, уже второй раз у меня огромная киста, лечили медикаментозно, без опрационного вмешательства, последний раз была на осмотре, все хорошо, цистология в норме, сейчас сижу на ОК, пока не разберусь с ногой, потом сразу беременеть

С гастроэнтерологом -  делала и ирригоскопию и колоноскопию - все в порядке, при ирригоскопии, было это где-то в 2011-2012 году - сказали что в каком-то участке колит. Колоноскопия в норме -  сделана в ноябре 2016 г.

Самое интересное что боль меняется. Часто ноет под ягодицей и в районе крестца, и задняя, внутренняя часть бедра, седалищная кость, иногда она так болит!!!
Курс массажа я все-таки прошла, и с ПИР, но мой массажист сначала казался адекватным человеком, а через несколько сеансов, как оказалось, не особо мог ответить на мои вопросы даже относительно той же ППМ

Пыталась заниматься хоть немного спортом, не переутруждалась, висела на турничке, приседала, ноги на весу поднимала, как результат - начало стрелять страшно в ягодице. Была еще у 3 неврологов, все смотрят на меня и размахивают руками-говорят что это не седалищный нерв, и что они не видят патологии. Я в отчаянии, честно.

Все врачи поголовно смотрят, улыбаются, и предлагают Прегабалин, Ламотрижину...Но я их принимала, результат был тоько от Ламотрижины, месяц, потом даже при увеличении дозы-эффекта 0!

Часто нога ноет, а на следующий день, на месте ноющей боли болит мышца, потом проходит, значит она перенапрягается?
Уже думаю на все плюнуть и забеременеть, а то с таким успехом я и в 40 не рожу.


----------



## Falcon512 (26 Дек 2017)

@lipnat, у меня такая ж проблема более 2х лет. Если вам что-то помогло, напишите мне.


----------



## ЕленаБел (1 Мар 2018)

И мне, пожалуйста, напишите, как лечились. Проблема похожая...


----------



## igorr1988 (8 Апр 2018)

@lipnat,  здравствуйте. Скажите пожалуйста ,вы решили свою проблему ? У меня теже симптомы , неврологи помочь ничем не могут . Уже пол года мучаюсь с болью


----------



## Танека (16 Июн 2018)

Доброго здоровьица, как говорит удивительный Г. Малахов! Ну я тоже примкнула к вашим рядам.
Впечатлена произведенной над Вами, Вами диагностикой и в хорошем смысле тоже.
 У меня нашли  синдром грушевидной мышцы  - один травматолог предположил (нащупать очееень трудно, она глубоко), а невролог тестом с ногой вычислил. Мне помогает растяжка когда лежа на спине ножки согнуть и потихоньку наклонять вправо-влево, потом раздвигать. Начала микродвижения Гитта, надеюсь на эффект.
 У меня дома миостимулятор, врач сказал делай,я попробовала на больную точку в середине ягодицы, сначала больно, а потом ура стало полегче. Как-то читала про теннисные мячики попой катают и определяют где больно.


----------



## lipnat (22 Май 2020)

Falcon512 написал(а):


> @lipnat, у меня такая ж проблема более 2х лет. Если вам что-то помогло, напишите мне.


Извините что так поздно отвечаю. К сожалению мне ничего не помогло, все стало только хуже, на смену ноющим, постоянным болям пришло уменьшение объема конечности, сначала я заметила это ниже колена, сейчас уже и в ягодицах. Вы решили как то вопрос?


----------



## doclega (22 Май 2020)

Так Вы сделали МРТ КПС? Начинайте с диагностики.


----------



## lipnat (23 Май 2020)

doclega написал(а):


> Так Вы сделали МРТ КПС? Начинайте с диагностики.


Добрый день! Нет, к сожалению еще нет. КПС-это крестцово-повздошное сочленение? 
Сейчас у нас никто этого не делает, везде карантин.
Я была около полугода назад еще у двух неврологов, которые в итоге прописали мне один и тот же АД. Я не принимаю его, так как кормлю грудью ребенка. Да, я родила, кстати. 
Я пыталась зайти на эту тему и продолжить обсуждения, но не нашла ее, завела другую. 
В любом случае сейчас проблема есть, да, нога не ноет так как раньше, но самое ужасное в том, что есть разница в обьемах и меня это угнетает, голова забита этим целый день! 
Раньше я замечала разницу только ниже колена, сейчас уже в ягодице. На ощупь мышцы левой икры и ягодицы отличаются от мышц правой икры и ягодицы. 
Еще после рекомендации второго невролога пропить АД, я сама решила сделать ЭНМГ. Все в норме, со слов невролога, к сожалению эту процедуру у нас проводят только в одном медучреждении и проводил ее второй невролог, прописавший мне АД. Целая Санта-Барбара....
Помогите пожалуйста в далнейших действиях...Я сойду с ума. Мне всего то 32, на меня очень психологически давит то что происходит с моей ногой.....


doclega написал(а):


> Так Вы сделали МРТ КПС? Начинайте с диагностики.


К слову, если это необходимо, беременность протекала благополучно, наблюдалась только боль в паху, которая присутствовала и до беременности, при попытке шагнуть левой ногой, то есть я ее отвожу и еще не ступив ею, отдавало в пах.


----------



## Алексей38 (23 Май 2020)

@lipnat, не переживайте по поводу уменьшения объемов, но и следите чтобы не было слабости в ноге, когда вылечитесь все вернётся как было. Главное найти причину всего этого, в моем случае это была грыжа L5-S1.


----------



## AIR (23 Май 2020)

Алексей38 написал(а):


> Не переживайте по поводу уменьшения объемов, но и следите что бы не было слабости в ноге, когда вылечитесь все вернётся как было.


Нифига ничего никуда не вернется. Еще более двух лет назад  Evenelf говорил, что нужен мануальный терапевт,  умеющий диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения.  Также о проблемах с ППМ говорил и doc. Никто и ничего в этом направлении не делал..  Проводимое лечение в никуда.  Напряжение слева пояснично-подвздошной мышцы,  грушевидной мышцы, смотреть надо также запирательные мышцы, ягодичные... Компрессия нерва приводит к нарушению питания мышц, вот и гипотрофия.. дальше без правильного подхода к лечению будет только усугубляться.


----------



## Алексей38 (24 Май 2020)

@AIR, так я и говорю после должного лечения


----------



## lipnat (25 Май 2020)

Мануального терапевта ищу. Очень давно ищу. Кроме этого что посоветуете сделать? Есть ли смысл делать МРТ ППМ в вертикальном положении. Мне кажется в горизонтальном ничерта не покажет. Иногда так стреляет, что искры из глаз. Даже при ходьбе, не говоря уже о прострелах при поднятии ребенка на руки. Иногда просто ни с того ни с чего стреляет к крестце. Мышцы на ноге и ягодице на ощупь разные(((


Алексей38 написал(а):


> @AIR, так я и говорю после должного лечения


Ещё у меня очень щёлкает тазобедренный сустав слева и я не могу резко отвести ногу во внешнюю сторону. Может дело в связках? Когда то мне хотели сделать блокаду трохантера


----------



## AIR (25 Май 2020)

lipnat написал(а):


> Мануального терапевта ищу. Очень давно ищу. Кроме этого что посоветуете сделать? Есть ли смысл делать МРТ ППМ в вертикальном положении.


В данном случае наиболее полезен именно очень качественный мануальный осмотр .


lipnat написал(а):


> Ещё у меня очень щёлкает тазобедренный сустав слева и я не могу резко отвести ногу во внешнюю сторону. Может дело в связках?


Скорее укорочение пояснично-подвздошной мышцы слева,  а также и ригидность грушевидной.  Это как минимум, конечно, участвуют и другие.


----------



## lipnat (24 Июн 2020)

Добрый день!​4 недели назад нашла массажиста, вроде нормального. При осмотре сказал что у меня укорочена квадратная мышца слева и проблемы в шейном отделе, якобы оттуда и "растут ноги".  Сделал пару мышечных тестов и на основании этого сделал вывод что виноват шейный отдел. После его манипуляций я чувствовала себя не очень хорошо дня 2, к слову, хорошо я себя не чувствовала и до него. Спустя пару ней мне стало легче. Встречались мы с ним раз в неделю и в последующие 2 визита у меня уже ничего не болело. Дома, в перерывах между визитами я выполняла простые упражнения для поддержания эффекта.​​​После третьего визита он предложил паузу на месяц, посмотреть как все будет себя вести, но когда все казалось бы было хорошо, все опять полетело к чертям. Я на следующий день мучалась от сильной боли под седалищной костью, и в стопе. Всегда после таких "болючих"дней мне стабильно становится легче на следующий день, я уже это знаю, проверено неоднократно и поэтому не пью никаких спазмалитиков и обезбаливающих.​​Массажисту я пока никаких вопросов не задавала по этому поводу. Наблюдаю, терплю. Боль сейчас вернулась как и до визита к нему: периодически болит под седалищной костью, постреливает в крестце с обеих сторон!!! и ощущение чулка ниже колена. Периодически левая стопа как будто передавлена. Чувство, как когда перевязываешь туго палец и к нему нормально не приливает кровь, вот такое же и в стопе.​​​Про то что я как параноик хожу целый день и щупаю себя за икры и ягодицы, я вообще молчу. Каждый раз подхлдя к зеркалу я все сравниваю.​​​Поделитесь пожалуйста своим мнением на этот счет. Что я делаю не так? Может мне прикинуться шлангом и предложить ему самой что то проверить, направить. Устала уже искать компетентных людей. А может он не настолько и некомпетентен,а я уже себя настроила не так....​​​​


----------



## Миша234 (7 Июл 2020)

А Вы с какого города?


----------



## lipnat (7 Июл 2020)

@Миша234, Кишинёв


----------



## lipnat (29 Авг 2020)

Всем добрый день. 
Я сходила к мануальному и мне стало легче раза с 4-5, уже не вспомню. Делал мышечный тест, левая сторона слабее. Улучшение было около месяца, потом снова все сначала. Посоветовал мне заняться мышцами тазового дна, предполагает что мышцы вокруг запирательного отверстия спазмированы, поэтому сдавливается запирательный нерв. Но все это, опять же, предположения. Также возможно немалую роль играет гинекология - хронический, воспалительный процесс в левом яичнике. Посоветовал обратиться к гинекологу по своей же рекомендации, к слову, я с этим обращалась в своей далекой юности, когда эта проблема появилась, мне еще тогда сказали что хронь не лечится. Не знаю какой идиоткой я была, что до сих пор в это верила...Но ладно....
Сходила на пилатэс к специалисту по мышцам тазового дна, говорит все не так плохо, мышцы хорошо отзываются. Утверждает что моя проблема - моя головушка. Я с ней частично согласна.
Но!
Я не исключаю и физическую часть моей проблемы. 
Объясните мне пожалуйста, если уменьшается ягодичная и икроножная мышцы, какие медицинские обследования мне нужно пройти, чтобы подтвердить это? Что мне сделать, чтобы найти причину? МРТ, ЭНМГ? МРТ какого отдела позвоночника?

Мануальщик говорил что укорочена квадратная мышца слева, тренер по пилатэсу это не подтвердила. 
ППМ расслабляли, после этого вроде стало легче, я честно уже не понимаю после чего наступает облегчение. Я настолько угнетена морально, что уже сил нет думать((

Сейчас я чувствую боль, не острую между повздошной костью и поясницей, то есть не между ПК и крестцом, а именно сверху ПК. Боль усиливается, если я выгибаюсь назад, то есть усиливаю лордоз. Периодически есть боль между ПК и крестцом, как раньше, отдающая в седалищную кость. Помогите пожалуйста, куда бежать?


----------



## Лапушка70 (10 Июн 2021)

Такие же симптомы в тех местах. Диагноз есть, лечусь.


----------

